# Pathetic 12



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Another ho-hum start to the Pathetic-12 football season...at least UCLA won; otherwise, it would look pretty bleak! I mean, ouch, losses to USU, Montana, Nevada, Purdue, KSU and BYU and narrow miss to Fresno...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Another ho-hum start to the Pathetic-12 football season...at least UCLA won; otherwise, it would look pretty bleak! I mean, ouch, losses to USU, Montana, Nevada, Purdue, KSU and BYU and narrow miss to Fresno...


Hum, I thought the Utes played last week...I know I know, BYU fans wish Utah didn't exist, but alas, they do, and they beat the pants off the "Y" 'bout every year 😂😂😿😿😿👖👖👖🧁🧁


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Aren't you a Pokes fan? How'd they fare last weekend? 

I think you pointed out that the Pac-12 North isn't looking too good. I do enjoy that you suggested that USU and BYU are dogs though. Stanford and Oregon State losing on the road to two P5 programs is irrelevant! No excuse for Washington, Cal, or even Washington State. 

Pac South looks pretty good this year.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a pokes fan...I root for the Utes.

....I guess you could say that the Pathetic-South looks good, but only one team had a quality win.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Not a pokes fan...I root for the Utes.
> 
> ....I guess you could say that the Pathetic-South looks good, but only one team had a quality win.



From one Utes fan to another, you sound more like a Deseret News message board cougarfan every year.  (Not that there is anything inherently wrong with that.)

But yes, the Pac-12 defecated all over themselves last week.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Catherder said:


> From one Utes fan to another, you sound more like a Deseret News message board cougarfan every year.  (Not that there is anything inherently wrong with that.)
> 
> But yes, the Pac-12 defecated all over themselves last week.


That Washington loss is horrible! Oregon has a big game this weekend at Ohio State. And the fact of the matter is they need to show well. Reality is they need to win, but with their performance against Fresno State, it would seem the 14 point spread is about right.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't get to watch the Utes against Weber...I was disappointed with the outcome nevertheless. I watched the first half of the BYU game. I think this weekend's game will be interesting. I don't think I can take the zoub fans celebrating an end to the skid...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I don't think I can take the zoub fans celebrating an end to the skid...


We _only_ had two testimonies in Sacrament meeting Sunday that included the BYU win over Arizona. 
One guy said "what better way to start a Sunday than by having BYU playing football [at 12:15am]".
Then had another guy get up and comment that the game was played in Pacific time zone, so they actually finished prior to midnight (Pacific time) and thus, did not break the Sabath by playing on Sunday. But he was sure that God was still watching...


I really can't handle the BYU football testimonies. It really takes away what I go to church for. I think I'll start fishing on Sundays that follow a BYU football win.

Hey -- I think I just became a BYU football fan. Go zoobs!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> I really can't handle the BYU football testimonies. It really takes away what I go to church for. I think I'll start fishing on Sundays that follow a BYU football win.
> 
> Hey -- I think I just became a BYU football fan. Go zoobs!!


It is better to just go fishing on Sundays anyway.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I really can't handle the BYU football testimonies. It really takes away what I go to church for. I think I'll start fishing on Sundays that follow a BYU football win.
> 
> Hey -- I think I just became a BYU football fan. Go zoobs!!



Do what you will on other weeks, but we will expect your fanny to be in church *THIS* upcoming week. 

*Go Utes*.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I root for the Utes.


No you don’t. You pretend to so you can make dumb comments like this one at the top of this thread, but you’re not a fan.

Go cheer for the kuugs and the racial slurs. Quit posing!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish the Y and the U played last week … I’m always a fan of the testimonies after a Y loss. You know, all about trials, tribulation, unanswered prayers, etc. 😉


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

As they used to say..........Utah by 5. 

Dad used to by U of U season to tickets when I was a kid. My brother and I got to go once or twice a year with him. I remember the bags of salted p nuts the most. 

Great memories !!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

As a Kid (10-14) I liked the Y. Mom went to the Y and so did another Aunt. My Uncles (2) went to the U. I had plans to play ball (baseball) at the Y and was given a strong "I will get you into the Y and help with a scholarship" from a coach. My junior year in High School I hurt my arm, and my senior year I was in great shape and the arm was like new. I didn't get that "promise" from the Y, but I did get a scholarship from another school. 


We played the Y and I had a bone to pick. That game was one of my best ever and we walked away with the win. After the game coach Knolls talked to me and commented that my arm was strong and he should have taken a closer look my way. I am now a UTE Fan and whoever else plays the Zoobs!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> No you don’t. You pretend to so you can make dumb comments like this one at the top of this thread, but you’re not a fan.


I think it's more a general disdain for college football. What's the point? There is nothing to win at the end.
Right now there is a general consensus that no one will challenge Alabama for the national title. I don't get why we even play the games any more -- we need to just continue building teams on paper, voting on them, and then crowning a champion.

Last week was a big scare for the PAC12 -- had Oregon lost, there would have been relatively no chance for a PAC12 team to make the playoff. That's sad that college football has gotten to a point where we can determine outcomes and playoff scenarios before a game is ever played. But that's where we are.


I still feel like the U betrayed us all when they bolted and joined the PAC12. I still wish they would have been the school that broke the BCS -- instead, they joined in. Since that time, what has the U done? 










It's easy to be disappointed and start complaining when there isn't anything to look forward to.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The 'P' now stands for 'Pathetic' thanks to outgoing Pac-12 commissioner's CFP whining



The whole idea of elitism....it is so anti-sports it is sickening!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

And...the whole Pathetic-12 football season will come down to what happens on Saturday.








Sept. 11: The most important day in the most important season in Pac-12 football history


With three showdowns against Ohio State, Texas A&M and Michigan, Sept. 11 stands alone as the biggest Saturday of the 2021 season.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH, they were the school that broke the BCS. Nothing changes that. Don’t try to re-write history. The system today is still not great, but it’s better than the BCS. Thank you, Utah!

Next step coming still isn’t perfect, but it will be better than today’s system. Until I get my 16-team playoff with every conference champ with an auto bid, I’ll keep beating the drum for change. But the 12 team playoff is going to be an improvement.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> But the 12 team playoff is going to be an improvement.


improvement, but _only if adopted._


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> improvement, but _only if adopted._


Fair. Even an 8 team playoff is another step in the right direction. And change is coming for the next TV contract cycle, for sure.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

For all this "cougarfan" whining on here, it is easy to forget that the Utes were one win away from the playoff in 2019. Had they beaten Oregon, we would have been in. That was not even close to the case in 2004 and 2008, in spite of the revisionist nonsense dispensed above.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Catherder said:


> For all this "cougarfan" whining on here, it is easy to forget that the Utes were one win away from the playoff in 2019. Had they beaten Oregon, we would have been in. That was not even close to the case in 2004 and 2008, in spite of the revisionist nonsense dispensed above.


I'm not sure I've seen any "'cougarfan' whining" on this thread. I have seen a crap ton of Ute fans bringing in some cougar bashing to a thread about the Pac-12.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you've written off the conference/teams before the season has really started. That's "P" to me. Give it mid season and see what it looks like. Then, I can see y'all complaining.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> I'm not sure I've seen any "'cougarfan' whining" on this thread. I have seen a crap ton of Ute fans bringing in some cougar bashing to a thread about the Pac-12.



To be fair to real cougarfans here, the previous comments were directed to some Utefans making comments typically seen from cougarfans.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> To be fair to real cougarfans here, the previous comments were directed to some Utefans making comments typically seen from cougarfans.


I haven't heard anyone on this thread optimistically declare the Utes as a #1 contender after the week 1 win....


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Sounds like you've written off the conference/teams before the season has really started. That's "P" to me. Give it mid season and see what it looks like. Then, I can see y'all complaining.


Oh, it could be worse...at least my team isn't in the ACC! "Clemson loses to Georgia, North Carolina falls at Virginia Tech, and Alabama and Ole Miss hammer Miami and Louisville, respectively... Georgia Tech fell to Northern Illinois, which didn't win a game in 2020. Duke lost to Charlotte, which had never beaten a Power 5 opponent."

In other words, the ACC has no chance at a champion after only week 2 of the season. Ouch! College football sucks. That's why I'm complaining. You don't need to "give it midseason and see what it looks like"...you can see what it looks like now!








From Clemson's 'demise' to Texas' 'strong start,' we bring some reality to your Week 1 conclusions


The season has only just begun and we're already hearing those reactions: Bama's going to win again! UCLA is the best in the West! The Clemson dynasty -- over! But here's our dose of reality for those who are already jumping ship after Week 1.




www.espn.com


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> In other words, the ACC has no chance at a champion after only week 2 of the season. Ouch! College football sucks. That's why I'm complaining. You don't need to "give it midseason and see what it looks like"...you can see what it looks like now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Clemson runs the table from here they are still in the playoff. They only dropped to #6.

College football is a lot of things, but sucky, it is not! For something so sucky, you pay a lot of attention to it every year.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If Clemson runs the table from here they are still in the playoff. They only dropped to #6.
> 
> College football is a lot of things, but sucky, it is not! For something so sucky, you pay a lot of attention to it every year.


Have you looked at Clemson's schedule...they won't get in. 

I want college football to be good. I like football, but the system sucks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Have you looked at Clemson's schedule...they won't get in.
> 
> I want college football to be good. I like football, but the system sucks.


Yep, I have seen their schedule. It's no different than it has been the last 5 years. The ACC has been down for quite a while, actually. Hasn't mattered before, and it won't matter again. (If they run the table. There are 12 more games to make my prediction moot.)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Yep, I have seen their schedule. It's no different than it has been the last 5 years. The ACC has been down for quite a while, actually. Hasn't mattered before, and it won't matter again. (If they run the table. There are 12 more games to make my prediction moot.)


That's just it...it is different. Besides not playing Miami, North Carolina, or Va. Tech, they also have SC State (an FCS) school on the schedule. In the past, they at least had the decent crossover games. The way it is now, even if they run the table, a 2-loss SEC team will pass them up. Last year, they had two games with Notre Dame to boost them up...won't have that this year!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> That's just it...it is different. Besides not playing Miami, North Carolina, or Va. Tech, they also have SC State (an FCS) school on the schedule. In the past, they at least had the decent crossover games. The way it is now, even if they run the table, a 2-loss SEC team will pass them up. Last year, they had two games with Notre Dame to boost them up...won't have that this year!


Let's put aside our opinions and just look at facts, shall we? 

2016- they played Troy and....wait for it...South Carolina State! They didn't play Miami, North Carolina, or Va Tech. They won a national championship. 

2017- they played Kent State and The Citadel. They did not play Miami or North Carolina, but did play Va Tech in the regular season. They got Miami in the conference title game. They were in the playoff. 

2018- they played Furhman and Georgia Southern. They didn't play Miami, North Carolina, or Va Tech. They won a national championship. 

2019- they played Charlotte and Wofford, and only added North Carolina. They were in the national title game. 

2020- can't compare this schedule due to pandemic restrictions on out of conference games and building up more games in conference and adding Notre Dame...al whacky that haven't existed before and won't exist again. 

So...not so different after all. Yet every year in the playoff, including with a loss in 3 of those years. You're welcome for the education. It's always fun, w2u!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After just one game each I have no idea how anyone can even come up with a spread. 

Who knows, Arizona may run the PAC12 the rest of the season.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Let's put aside our opinions and just look at facts, shall we?
> 
> 2016- they played Troy and....wait for it...South Carolina State! They didn't play Miami, North Carolina, or Va Tech. They won a national championship.
> 
> ...


2016--they beat Auburn, #3 Louisville, #12 Florida State, and #23 Va. Tech

2017--they beat #13 Auburn, #14 Louisville, #12 Va. Tech, #20 NC. State, and #7 Miami

2018--they beat #16 NC State, #17 BC

2019--they beat #23 Virginia

So, out of all those years...the only year you have any kind of argument is 2019. The other years they played solid schedules with ranked opponents. This year? Who will they play that is any good (outside of the game they just lost)? Am I missing something? Even the vaunted Alabama plays patsies every year...but they also play really good teams. So, yeah...what am I being educated on?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> So, yeah...what am I being educated on?


Obviously nothing. I can’t force someone to be educated.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that whatever rank of a football team, be it collegiate, NFL, etc. can loose to another team even if they have the "star players" coaches, and so on. We've all had a bad day at work when it seems like a dark cloud is hanging over us and nothing seems to go right. I believe it isn't any different with Athletes. It all seems to work out in the end.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> 2016--they beat Auburn, #3 Louisville, #12 Florida State, and #23 Va. Tech
> 
> 2017--they beat #13 Auburn, #14 Louisville, #12 Va. Tech, #20 NC. State, and #7 Miami
> 
> ...


Some screen shots for ya, W2U


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh crap, does this mean we got to listen to that old "the 'Y" is number one," stuff for another year now? OK, you beat the Utes...I hate to say it, but congrats, you "beat the pants off them" fair and square. Now help me out here, what goes best with crow, Soy sauce or Franks?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ouch....








All lost for Clemson, Notre Dame and the Pac-12? Here's your latest dose of reality after Week 3


It is time to panic in Clemson! Oregon is the only playoff hope (again) for the Pac-12! The Spartans will rule all of Michigan by the time the season ends! Well, we might squash some college football dreams after your latest overreactions.




www.espn.com




*The Pac-12 should just stop playing football (except Oregon)*


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

This article cracked me up...
"Mountain West has to decide if it wants to let any Pac 12 schools into the conference. Sure, the added TV revenue would be nice, but is it worth diluting the quality of play?"



Peak Perspective: Should the Mountain West consider adding PAC-12 teams?



Is the pathetic-12 really a P-5 conference?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Pathetic-12:
1) The Pathetic-12 has one undefeated team (Oregon). The Big Ten, Big 12, and SEC each have six.
2) The Pathetic-12 has two losses to FCS opponents (Montana and NAU). The ACC has one (Jacksonville State). The Big 10, Big 12, and SEC have none.
3) The Pathetic-12 has a 3-6 record against other P-5 conference schools. The ACC is 3-8, but the Big Ten, Big 12, and SEC are all above .500.
4) The Pathetic-12 is the only P-5 conference with a losing record against Group of Five opponents. In fact, it as as many losses to the Group of Five--8--as the Big 12 (1), Big Ten (2), SEC (2), and ACC (3) have combined.

Well, at least the only way is up...I hope.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Well, at least the only way is up...I hope.


W2U -- the eternal optimist.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, yeah. You guys are loving life right now. But you are falling down on the job. You forgot one link. 









There's bad, and then there's this week's Bottom 10


Winless Florida State took its rightful place on our list, and while we were sleeping on Saturday, the Pac-12 made its way to the Bottom 10.




www.espn.com





PBH, were they biting on Sunday?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I taught the Sunday School lesson on Sunday. Therefore, I was able to control any "BYU football testimony" tangents.





(I'm loving what the Y is doing right now! I hope they run the table!)


----------

